# Avtex 15' LCD TV Very good but.....



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Bought one of >>>THESE<<< the other day,very impressed with the sharp picture quality,low current draw(2.5A @12v) DVD player and a host of features.

However don't expect much from the wireless FM transmitter.I tried tuning the tv sound to the m/home cab radio and was disappointed with the sound quality,distorted and unlistenable.

A call to Avtex tech dept. revealed that they have had some complaints about the wireless FM sound and are working on a fix.Apparently the signal is too strong as the radio is too close to the TV.I was told that it would be perfect if the radio was 40 mts from the TV :lol:

Overall though it is a great tv if you are happy with the fitted speakers,they are not too bad admittedly,but I think that 15'' LCD's in general have low quality speakers.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The Avtex is a great TV but the problem is the width either side of the screen is too great meaning that those of us who need to fit TVs into narrrow cupboards can't. I'm thinking of buying the MEOS equivalent which is a more compact 15" and over a £100 cheaper.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

gelathae said:


> The Avtex is a great TV but the problem is the width either side of the screen is too great meaning that those of us who need to fit TVs into narrrow cupboards can't. I'm thinking of buying the MEOS equivalent which is a more compact 15" and over a £100 cheaper.


Looking at the Avtex,yes I agree it is wider than most 15'' LCD's,fortunately I have plenty of room.I have fitted a drop down bracket under a shelf and used a quick release bracket using the tv's vesa fixings.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi
We looked at the avtex tvs but also found they were just too wide and not slim enough. We opted for the autosound 15inch which has all the same features on but the correct dimensions for the drop down cupboard.

We have had nothing but trouble with it and it is currently sat on the MH rear bed waiting for me to take back to autosound(Bradford). £389 worth of trouble so far.(18 months ownership)

PaulnCaz.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

In my opinion Avtex tv's are over-rated and overpriced.

I have an 10.2" Avtex in the van and these are its shortcomings -

It doesn't sort the digital channels after downloading the channel list, so the BBC and ITV channels can be buried anywhere in the list. A real pain as I have to go through the entire list of channels and make a note of the numbers assigned to the channels I want to watch.

There's no proper programme guide so you need to buy a newspaper to find out what's on.

The remote control is terrible and completely unintuative. No red button so can't access the BBC interactive service - so no instant news or weather forecast!

Fortunately I normally use a Skybox which gets over the above problems but I'm at a loss to understand why people think that Avtex are the bees knees. 

Roly


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We too had some problems with the FM transmitter on our Avtex and found that you need to select the transmission frequency very carefully. If there is another transmission on that frequency, however faint, the distortion from interference is horrible. Check the various frequencies on the radio first to ensure there is no station using that frequency, then select the transmission frequency (in whole numbers only) on the TV.

P&L


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

rolyk said:


> I have an 10.2" Avtex in the van and these are its shortcomings -
> 
> It doesn't sort the digital channels after downloading the channel list, so the BBC and ITV channels can be buried anywhere in the list. A real pain as I have to go through the entire list of channels and make a note of the numbers assigned to the channels I want to watch.
> 
> Roly


I totally agree with you about the 102D.
Not sorting the channels into the right order drives me nuts.
Perhaps someone can tell us why this is??

Fortunately we have a 19in for our main TV and that *does* do everything we want.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

rolyk said:


> I have an 10.2" Avtex in the van and these are its shortcomings -Roly


I agree 100% 
The remote is the worst I've ever used, there are 48 buttons on an area measuring 6"x 1.5" and a useful one, the Red Button is not there.
The sound is very tinny, making adjustments in the 'Set up' is fiddly and it's a pain to organize the channels. All in all it was an expensive mistake buying one


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

gelathae said:


> The Avtex is a great TV but the problem is the width either side of the screen is too great meaning that those of us who need to fit TVs into narrrow cupboards can't. I'm thinking of buying the MEOS equivalent which is a more compact 15" and over a £100 cheaper.


I have had a few customers recently with Meos sets. A few have commented on the quality of the picture and viewing angles. I had a play with a customers set and didn't rate it much. In my opinion, there are better sets out there for the same money or a few quid more. Seems to me the only reason Meos is popular is its price? (consider the can of worms now open! :lol


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Well after trying to get a decent sound through the cab speakers using the FM wireless transmitter,I finally gave up and took it back to Lowdham leisureworld for a full refund  .Thankyou Lowdham,good company.

The FM transmitter is next to useless,unlistenable and in my view not fit for purpose,which is a shame because otherwise it is an excellent tv.


Until Avtex have modified this known issue I would advise not to buy a W153D if the wireless FM transmitter is an important feature for you.If you are happy with the sound quality of the built in speakers then it is an excellent tv with a nice sharp picture and good dvd player.


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

We have the avtex 153d and have used the fm transmitter through the radio in our motorhome without any trouble. It was no trouble to tune it in, so perhaps it might have something to do with the radio fitted to the motorhome?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, admittedly this is post-rationalisation, but I'm glad to read this thread as we are about to have a system fitted and have chosen a DQT 17" TV supplied by RoadPro. The alternative was an Avtex, but we thought the 15" was a bit small and the 19" too big. Glad we did not go down that route now.
The DQT has the advantage of speakers at the bottom so limiting the overall width of the TV. Anyone have experience of this unit? If not, I will report after we have had it for a few weeks.

And before anyone points out that I could have bought a cheaper TV/DVD combi in Tesco, We wanted something that did not have a plinth to stand it on as the unit will be free-standing in the van. I could not be bothered with the thought of having to remove the stand every time I store it for travel, and with a stand left attached, it would be too tall to fit in the cupboard.

Regarding radio, the plan is to run a pair of signal cables from the satellite decoder to the existing cab radio head unit, so satellite radio will come out of the front and bedroom speakers.

Philip

>>DQT 17" TV<<


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

We have the Avtex 15" and are very pleased with it.

Havn't tried the FM transmitter yet because our cab radio only stays on for 20 mins. Anyone know an easy fix for this?


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*avtex*

hi well we have a 19 in avtex its the best tv you can get for motorhomes with it 12v lead and so on. i can get my fm transmitter to work perfectly but only in certain areas so i think its not just a avtex problem. it can be a signal problem either your ariel on the wrong freqency.the only thing i can knock it for is on dvd the volume ist that good and also i think it uses to many amps when its on . mine showing about 4 amps draw with sat on thanks tude


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't think there is an easy fix for the 20 minute cut off, at least I couldn't find one. 

In the end I bought a new Sony radio which has different options on the cut off problem and it overcomes the 20 minute one. It was £70 in Argos, reads mp3 disks and has a usb slot for music on a memory stick. A £12 Sony remote control from Ebay means that most functions are available from anywhere in the van and it's great to be able to turn it off remotely.

Also a doddle to fit, uses all the same connectors as the Fiat / Peugeot one. The only drawback with Peugeot is that the steering wheel controls no longer work. There may be a conversion cable available but I haven't found one.

Roly


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

JeanLuc said:


> DQT 17" TV supplied by RoadPro.
> >>DQT 17" TV<<


What's the viewing angle like on that set?

Colin


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

camallison said:


> JeanLuc said:
> 
> 
> > DQT 17" TV supplied by RoadPro.
> ...


Don't know the answer and the information is not in the spec. on RoadPro's site, nor on the DQT Dutch site. I chose it on recommendation from Jackie Newell (Mrs. 'Diamond Dave'). They have one and she said it is very good. Dave is fitting a Camos and related equipment for me in a couple of weeks.

I have e-mailed RoadPro, asking for the viewing angle - will let you know the answer.

Philip


----------

